
Programming and management – why computer scientists leave 6-figure jobs - FollowSteph3
https://medium.com/@foobrandon11/the-boring-industry-87ac92c6ec90
======
marssaxman
Don't computer scientists generally work in academia?

I had trouble following the article's argument, so I can't tell whether the
author is merely misusing the phrase "computer scientist" and referring
instead to software engineering, or whether they are discussing a different
subfield than the one I am familiar with.

------
Nate75Sanders
Drivel. Not surprising because this guy is a kid -- graduated in 2016. Talking
about life experience when he has none:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-
foo-b72a5b157/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-foo-b72a5b157/)

